# Vivo giocando, così mi diverto



## Leda (24 Gennaio 2014)

Mi diverto
perché ho scoperto la differenza,
tra la leggerezza e la superficialità,
tra la pesantezza e la profondità
e tra la serietà e la seriosità
così giocandoci,
perché la vita è un gioco
ed io ci gioco.

Mi diverto
perché ho scoperto
che non sono le parole
ma i silenzi che le dividono
ciò che bisogna ascoltare
perché per dire, non serve la bocca,
così come per ascoltare, non servono le orecchie.

Mi diverto
perché ho scoperto
che il poco, può essere niente, ma anche tutto
ed io con quel poco, ci gioco, perché per me è tutto.

Mi diverto
perché ho scoperto
che la felicità non si cerca, si crea
così come l'amore, non si aspetta, si da.

Mi diverto
giocandoci con questa vita
che non apprezziamo abbastanza
solo perché ci viene regalata
ed io ci gioco
perché ho scoperto
che le cose più preziose non hanno un prezzo.

Vivo
perché ho scoperto
che ho ancora tanto da scoprire
giocando
così mi diverto.
*

Gio Porta


----------



## Leda (24 Gennaio 2014)

Questa è per la mia amica Fantastica ^^


----------

